# Makros auslagern [Excel]



## Klein0r (6. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem: Ich habe eine Sammlung von Excel-Dateien in denen überall das selbe Stück Quelltext steht. Bestehend aus mehreren Funktionen etc.

Dabei werden einige Sachen mit den Inhalten der Excel-Datei angestellt.

Meine Frage ist nun: Kann man den Quelltext irgendwo so positionieren, dass er von allen Dateien genutzt wird? Also das eine Änderung direkt alle Dateien betrifft die diese Funktionen nutzen.

Momentan sind Codeänderungen sehr schwierig, da man alles in ca. 50 Dateien anpassen muss.

lg


----------



## DrSoong (6. August 2008)

Du kannst in Excel auch AddIns nutzen (sind dann .xla-Dateien), die werden, wenn gewünscht, automatisch mit Excel geladen und jedes Programm kann dann auf den Code zugreifen.

Alternativ könntest du den aktuellen Code irgendwo als Textdatei (einfacher als fertiges Modul) ablegen, im Excel-File prüfst du dann die Code-Version der aktuellen Excel-Datei und die des externen Moduls. Wenn die externe Version neuer ist, kannst du das Codemodul der Excel-Datei löschen und das neue Modul einfügen. VBA gestattet auch solche Manipulationen am Code.


Der Doc!


----------

